# Avoid Selling On Ebay Right Now



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey guys, just letting you know that selling things on ebay right now sucks due to the new feed back policies.As a seller you can NOT leave a buyer neutral or negative feedback anymore!!And trust me there are people taking full advantage of it. Not paying until they feel like it, wanting to renegotiate prices after they have received their items,not return them, just renegotiate so they dont give you negative feedback.They KNOW they have you over a barrell unless you give in to their demands.evenn though ebay says they will do something about these instances if you report them, the buyer has to email you and spell it out that you will be given a neg. if you dont do as they wish before ebay will do anything about it. and even then you will still have to argue to get the neg. they left off your feedback record.AWEFULL!!!I dont know what they were thinking when they decided to do this but what a stupid move on ebay's part. I for one am ceasing all of my selling on ebay until they get this problem resolved.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I was kind of curious about that myself.  Just left a feedback for a person that bought some motors from me yesterday and noticed that. That's gotta be one of the stupidest things I've seen. What reason could they possibly have for doing something like that??


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

Would it have something to do with sellers waiting for feedback until feedback is left?

I do very little buying, but did think it was very strange that the seller said that when I leave feedback then they would do the same. It would stand to reason that as soon as item is paid, the buyer did the job and deserves appropriate feedback. Seller's feedback is yet to be determined when item is delivered.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Um, I think you pretty much have that backwards? The reasoning is actually quite ethical:

1. Buyers can ONLY either buy or not buy products. If you don't pay for an item, then you didn't buy it. If you don't pay for an item in the alloted amount of time that a seller gives, then the seller relists the item, usually at no expense to them because of the situation. If a buyer pays for something, then the buy has met their responsibility. The way the feedback works is it eliminates a seller leaving negative feedback just because a buyer may not be happy with the product, which does NOT mean the seller misrepresented the item; that is settled with mediation. *They did not remove the 'dead bidder' classification.*

2. Sellers often hold feedback for ransom, like this example: 

A. Buyer pays for item within one minute of auction close.
B. Seller decides not to ship item for a week, even though auction says 48hrs.
C. Buyer gets item, but is unhappy with shipping delay, so leaves negative feedback. Whether you agree it should be negative feedback or not is your opinion, so regardless. I've had this happen before.
D. Seller leaves negative feedback for no good reason, only because buyer did.

See the problem with that? eBay is an auctioning site. If you buy from sellers that offer no return policy, that's your decision as a buyer. If you sell products and misrepresent them or don't meet a seller's obligations, then you'll get negative feedback. The whole point is that one can't abuse the feedback system as much as one could before. I actually inform eBay sellers that if they hold my feedback as a buyer for ransom, they will receive negative feedback from me on the Communication category. _If a seller receives timely payment, then the buyer has met their obligation and should receive feedback accordingly, independent of them actually getting the item._

Now, I actually understand your concern....You as a seller may get negative feedback for no good reason, just because the buyer is being a prick, but you can get that feedback removed. eBay is the same as any business, except they are more profitable.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

I think the "D" category is the reason most sellers wait until buyer leaves feedback. A buyer has the sole responsibility to pay in a timely manor. Maybe Ebay should have an option showing the time and Date of payment, so seller can only leave a negative for slow pay or no pay.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

OvalmanPA said:


> I was kind of curious about that myself.  Just left a feedback for a person that bought some motors from me yesterday and noticed that. That's gotta be one of the stupidest things I've seen. What reason could they possibly have for doing something like that??




if you read the fine print, and read it a few times and read it slow, like i did, the main reason i got out of it was that, and i almost quote, it was like 2 weeks ago i read this "if you give a buyer bad feedback, he is less likely to buy in the future". so read into it, ebay will make less money in the long run !!!!


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

gezer2u said:


> I think the "D" category is the reason most sellers wait until buyer leaves feedback. A buyer has the sole responsibility to pay in a timely manor. Maybe Ebay should have an option showing the time and Date of payment, so seller can only leave a negative for slow pay or no pay.



seller cannot leave negative at all. even if you buy from me and say, i dont want it now. only thing i can still do is go threw the whole non paying bidder thing, and then after 30 days ill get my listing and selling fees back. but you will still get a strike against you, and if you get 3, ebay boots you, but now there is no way for me as a seller to see that you didnt pay the last 2 auctions you bid on, its totally retarded. bottom line: ebay and paypal ( one of the same now ) do not care about sellers at all.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

guver said:


> Would it have something to do with sellers waiting for feedback until feedback is left?
> 
> I do very little buying, but did think it was very strange that the seller said that when I leave feedback then they would do the same. It would stand to reason that as soon as item is paid, the buyer did the job and deserves appropriate feedback. Seller's feedback is yet to be determined when item is delivered.


the reason for sellers not leaving feedback is that some buyers WONT leave feedback.and as a seller the trans action isnt closed until feedback is received. so like in my case if I received feedback for every transaction I have ever done On ebay I would have like 300-400 more feedback than I do. i the same token I have sellers that I have bought from on multiple occasions that have never left feedback for me as a buyer.


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

Bottom Line This Is The Most Rediculious Thing I Have Seen In A While And Some One Has Taken Advantage Of This Against Me Bid One Of My Auctions Way Up And Then Would Answer Emails Or Phone Calls A Real Dirt Bag But There Is Absolutley Nothing I Can Do About It. Bad Decisionon Ebays Part And I No Longer Using Them


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

total BS isnt it dough boy??I guess ebay thinks your just supposed to eat it and smile or something.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll: i have been getting confused for the past few days, my feedback has been going up every day, but i have not had anyone add anything for about 5-6 days now. every time i look, its one point higher. well it took a few days, but i just realized it must be the older guys that gave me bad feedback and are getting kicked off and my bad fb's are turning into good ones !!! 


one thing everyone is overlooking, and its a partial way around what they are doing, is you can still talk bad about someone when you type in, yes there is gonna be a little green dot there saying it was positive, but you can still speak your mind !! dont just pass over it now, it sucks for us as sellers, cause now instead of looking for red dots, we are gonna have to read a page of text and see how it sounds. 

so dont forget, you can still speak the truth !!!! :wave:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

briano 72; Its not people getting kicked off , it is ebay tallying up your repeat business.it used to be that if some one left you feedback for 5 different transactions it would only count as 1 on your feedback score, now every time you do business with some one it will count EVERY time. That is the only GOOD thing that has come from the recent changes.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

oh but here is a great big bummer to this situation; I sold an item via buy it now with 24 hours payment required, I have waited 2weeks for payment so I filed a non payment with ebay, and guess what the little sh*t was able to leave me a negative for it!! what the hell is that about???


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

no, the multiple buyer feedback thing happened all at once like 2-3 weeks ago. now like day by day for the last 2-3 days, my numbers are going up one by one.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Huh, mine have been going up , and the reason customer service gave me was that as they are going thriough the older feedback the repeat business will continue to add up for the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

did you ask em why they are being such a$$'s also when you emailed ?


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

No , but i should !! and probally will. Check this one out, a guy bought a lrp pulsar 2 charger from me on ebay, he hooked it up wrong and toasted it, now he's filed a paypal claim because I wont accept it for a return!!!! Charger worked fine when I shipped it,(i used 2 days before it sold) and he sends it back to me and it wont even power up!Fuse in the charger is fine, which means he hooked the charge leads up to 12v power!!! But I am supposed to refund his$$ because he's stupid??


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

i had something similar to this happen to me about a year ago i sold a dvd playe and tv for a car to a guy on ebay he paid fine and everything went great and then like a week later they contact me saying that it didn't work and the dvd got stuck so what does the guy do he takes the whole dvd player apart breaking all the seals on the case saying if this seal is broken the warranty is void so not only did paypal take the money out of my account and gave it back to him. then i got back a dvd player and no tv and i couldn't even send the dvd player back to get fixed because he broke those seals...... owe yeah he left me negative feed back to.....


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah i just got a negative for that one. I shipped the damn thing back to him and told him to keep it since he blew the freakin' thing up!Some people are just stupid!!I will gladly take the negative for that one.It just really peaves me off that someone would have the sack to try and pull something like that!


----------



## wheelerman (Jul 19, 2007)

420 Tech R/C said:


> No , but i should !! and probally will. Check this one out, a guy bought a lrp pulsar 2 charger from me on ebay, he hooked it up wrong and toasted it, now he's filed a paypal claim because I wont accept it for a return!!!! Charger worked fine when I shipped it,(i used 2 days before it sold) and he sends it back to me and it wont even power up!Fuse in the charger is fine, which means he hooked the charge leads up to 12v power!!! But I am supposed to refund his$$ because he's stupid??


This is why i only take cash or postal money orders from buyers.Paypal is a ripoff.


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

420 Tech R/C said:


> Yeah i just got a negative for that one. I shipped the damn thing back to him and told him to keep it since he blew the freakin' thing up!Some people are just stupid!!I will gladly take the negative for that one.It just really peaves me off that someone would have the sack to try and pull something like that!


It's called MONEY!!!! people will do anything to get things for free and get there money back, if that means claiming something is wrong with your item when there was not and they can get away with it they will... it's sad to say but in this day in age you have to watch your P's and Q's


----------

